# Manx cats



## Minimor (Apr 22, 2011)

We have one--Mr. Manx is our first ever Manx, and he's just the coolest cat. I love his long hind legs, when he runs he looks like a bunny rabbit and when he walks or trots that up-tilted rear end gives him such a superior look. He's got a personality all his own, very different from any of our other cats. And I just love the way that little stump tail twitches sometimes!

Here is Mr. Manx:


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 23, 2011)

We bred unregistered manx/bob-tails for several years and love them sooo much. I found them extremely intelligent, and a very quiet cat as well. Almost all of our mature cats were easily taught to shake paws, fetch, sit, down, sit-pretty, and roll over...something that isn't usually easy for a cat. I also love that chirping sound they make when they want to "talk".


----------



## sfmini (Apr 23, 2011)

We have had several over the past 20 years, love them. Haven't had one for a long time. We've had rumpy, stumpy, shortie tailed cats. The shortie tailed cat was Boo Boo, and his tail was about 5 or 6 inches long, and had a kink in it.

They were great hunters, miss having them, but our source dried up.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 25, 2011)

I have one and I love him. He's one big boy. Max was born to the barn cat at the barn where I board. One of 3 kittens, the only male and the only one with a bob tail. He's now an indoor cat and doesn't miss the barn life.

Here he is as a kitten






and as a grown cat into everything


----------



## chandab (Apr 25, 2011)

Georgia said:


> I have one and I love him. He's one big boy. Max was born to the barn cat at the barn where I board. One of 3 kittens, the only male and the only one with a bob tail. He's now an indoor cat and doesn't miss the barn life.
> 
> Here he is as a kitten
> 
> ...


What a pretty kitty.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my favorite subject! I have many Manx, and still have a litter or two each year. In fact, currently have two litters. Am at work but when I get home will post some pics- I just LOVE these guys and wouldnt have any other cat.





And LOVE your new kitty!!


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> Oh my favorite subject! I have many Manx, and still have a litter or two each year. In fact, currently have two litters. Am at work but when I get home will post some pics- I just LOVE these guys and wouldnt have any other cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh Laurie, really? I love Manx kitties! I've had just a couple of them over the years, they do seem to have such unique personalities (feisty, comes to mind, lol!) but I really loved them. Can't wait to see the pics of yours.

Really lovely cats, all of you, I've enjoyed looking at them!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok, here are some of my Manx kitties....

Here is Wuz, one of my toms, and his son Amos
















Yikes, I need to update pics, Amos is grown up now!!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is one of the females Blue as a kitten and then about a year old, and then her daughter Pearl....


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 29, 2011)

Females Mocha Latte, and her daughters Pumpkin Spice and Tangerine...


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 29, 2011)

Here are a couple more boys... Will need to update pics of them too, they are big boys now! These are litter mates, and full brothers to Amos, just different litter. These are fathered by Wuz and out of Mocha.

This is Mickey and his littermate Lonnie.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 29, 2011)

Laurie, what pretty kitties. I'd love to have one like Mickey or Lonnie--they are so cute, and I love their coloring!

Now that we have one Manx & know what he's like, we wouldn't mind having another. Sometimes I think all of ours should be Manx...no tails to step on when they get underfoot!


----------



## HGFarm (May 1, 2011)

Ok, and here are some updated pics taken this morning. Here is Amos now at just 2 years old. Amos has about a half a tail with a kink in the end of it.






LOL, sunning himself on his favorite rock pillow-


----------



## HGFarm (May 1, 2011)

And here is Mickey and Lonnie, much bigger than the first two pics above that were taken at about 5 weeks or so. They are litter mates, both are 'stumpies'.

Mickey laying up in his pipe tube that he loves-











And Lonnie


----------



## HGFarm (May 1, 2011)

And here is my dirty Big Foot after he has rolled in the dirt... Big Foot is a rumpy with just a tiny nub of a tail


----------



## Roxane Martin (May 2, 2011)

A neutered bob-tail cat showed up at our barn and is now in the house. He has a foot fetish and so still gets stepped on, even without the tail because he flops at your feet.

But I don't know if he's a Manx or one of the other bot-tail breeds. I'm thinking Americal Bobtail, but how would one distinguish between them?

Thanks.


----------



## HGFarm (May 3, 2011)

Not sure either Roxane... he could be a mix, or as you said, one of the other bob tailed breeds. Try googling the different bob tailed breeds and see what they describe and maybe you can find out what fits your guy the closest? Got a picture?

I just love Manx- they are so fun and so funny. Sometimes more like a dog than a cat in personality. LOL, sounds like your guy is a happy people lover!


----------



## Minimor (May 4, 2011)

Laurie, your boys did grow up handsome! I love the coloring of Mickey & Lonnie.

Roxane, our Mr. Manx does that too--flops down at your feet and doesn't think he should have to move to get out of your way. I don't so much step on him as trip over him. Thing is, he'll dash up behind a person & flop down--you don't know he's there, so you turn around to walk away and TRIP--and he's so big & solid your toe sticks quite firmly against him.

I read up on the American Bobtail and they sound very much like the Manx--in fact they were Manx crosses orignally? So I think without knowing the breeding it would be pretty hard to determine if a cat is Manx or American Bobtail.


----------



## Thinking small (May 4, 2011)

There all such lovely cats! i don't have any manx.. i have 5 cats, 3 are indoors there all ragdolls then two DSH are out at the barn.


----------



## MountainMeadows (May 4, 2011)

I think I NEED



a Manx kitty! They are just too cool


















! ! !


----------



## HGFarm (May 4, 2011)

Ok, I have two litters of white ones as we speak... where do I send one, lol


----------



## Minimor (May 4, 2011)

I don't hear you...































But....if you happen to be taking a holiday to Canada you can drop one off here. One more manx would be okay...


----------



## HGFarm (May 5, 2011)

LOL, well, you are safe, I am not heading that way..... I actually got my very first ones from some wonderful folks on a neighboring farm in Easter Oregon out in the middle of nowhere back in about 1975. They had post office boxes in the front of their farm house and it's where we all went to get our mail. They were showing us their new calves and hey, what are those funny cats in your barn? A couple of months later my husband came home with a male and two little females and I was hooked. They are just the greatest cats- super hunters, funny personalities and not loud. I have had some that like playing in water, a couple that actually would 'fetch', a couple that liked to ride in the truck, and other funny things.


----------



## Magic (May 6, 2011)

Are you coming this way Laurie? If not maybe I can just get a couple flown here?



I like my barn kittens to be in pairs, they seem happier that way. Email or PM me, I'm serious!


----------

